# LBI anyone?



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone been to LBI recently? most of the reports i've been seeing are boat oriented. I'll be ther July 3rd in the suds and was wondering what people were catching. any Kingfish yet?


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

As of today, there are no kingfish that i am aware of. 

Good flounder action, esp up by the lighthouse and B. L. surf, ratio is 1 keeper per 8 fish caught, but at least they're being caught!

Bass here and there.

The 12-18 inch blues moved in, but not in force.

There are bunker and herring pods moving through.

Watch out for the cownose rays, they'll take your setup. A few searobbins, skates, and the 4 foor dogfish are around. I heard of some threshers too, but haven't seen any.

and of course no weakfish


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Ill be on the beach on sunday... probably in the ship bottom area. PM me if you will be there!


----------

